# VA Doc says Testosterone increases likely hood of heart attack



## noteven (Jun 19, 2014)

I am doing TRT through a private Doc. (TRT Specialist).  I use VA for everything else.  Was hoping the VA would provide my Test C but the Doc warned me against the increased risk of having a heart attack from using Test.  I am 66 now but did have coronary bypass surgery when I was 44.  I never had a heart attack ... they caught the blockage in time.  Anyway I was always under the impression that estrogen was the culprit for heart attacks not testosterone.  What are you guys opinion!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 19, 2014)

Man im not really sure? But i will sub to this to find out others answers


----------



## noteven (Jun 19, 2014)

J20 said:


> Man im not really sure? But i will sub to this to find out others answers



Thanks J20.  Everything is a controversial pain in the ass ... can't get any peace of mind LOL!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 19, 2014)

I know doc will hopefully respond to this and hopefully shed some light on all this, but remember each person is different and a heart attack can come from many different things...


----------



## regular (Jun 19, 2014)

The third most recent abstract on pubmed for the search term testosterone replacement cardiovascular. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=testosterone+replacement+cardiovascular

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

J Sex Med. 2014 Jun;11(6):1362-6. doi: 10.1111/jsm.12556. Epub  2014 May 2.
*Testosterone, cardiovascular risk, and hormonophobia.*

Author: Morgentaler A. Men's Health Boston, Harvard Medical School, Brookline, MA, USA. 

*INTRODUCTION:*
A public outcry against testosterone (T) therapy has suddenly occurred based on two reports suggesting treatment was associated with increased cardiovascular (CV) risks.
*
AIM:*
To analyze scientific and social bases for concerns regarding T therapy.
*
METHODS:*
Analysis  of recent articles regarding CV risks with T and comparison with events  surrounding publication of results of the Women's Health Initiative in  2002.
*
RESULTS:*
In the first study, the percentage of  individuals with an adverse event was lower by half in men who received T  compared with untreated men (10.1% vs. 21.2%). However, an opposite  conclusion was reached via complex statistics. The second study reported  minor increased rate of nonfatal myocardial infarction (MI) up to 90  days after receiving a T prescription compared with the prior 12 months.  However, there was no control group, so it is unknown whether this MI  rate was increased, reduced, or unchanged compared with untreated men.  Neither study provided substantive evidence of risk, yet these were  lauded as proof of dangers, despite a substantial literature to the  contrary. Similar events followed the publication of the Women's Health  Initiative in 2002 when a media frenzy over increased risks with female  hormone replacement  therapy obscured the fact that the reported excess risk was clinically  meaningless, at two events per 1,000 person-years. Stakeholders driving  concerns regarding hormone risks are unlikely to be clinicians with  real-world patient experience.
*
CONCLUSIONS:*
The use of  weak studies as proof of danger indicates that cultural (i.e.,  nonscientific) forces are at play. Negative media stories touting T's  risks appear fueled by antipharma sentiment, anger against aggressive  marketing, and antisexuality. This stance is best described as  "hormonophobia." As history shows, evidence alone may be insufficient to  alter a public narrative. The true outrage is that social forces and  hysteria have combined to deprive men of a useful treatment without  regard for medical science. Morgentaler A. Testosterone, cardiovascular risk, and hormonophobia. J Sex Med 2014;11:1362-1366.

© 2014 International Society for Sexual Medicine.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24787518


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 19, 2014)

i use the v.a. too, don't count on any real medical help from them


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2014)

Hormonophobia....huh, I really do learn something new on this board everyday.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Low T increases your risk of cardiovascular problems actually.  

The issue that most men encounter on TRT is that their doctors don't know how to prescribe Aromatase Inhibitors to manage estradiol.  High estradiol is the cause of most of the problems one encounters on TRT.


----------



## noteven (Jun 19, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Low T increases your risk of cardiovascular problems actually.
> 
> The issue that most men encounter on TRT is that their doctors don't know how to prescribe Aromatase Inhibitors to manage estradiol.  High estradiol is the cause of most of the problems one encounters on TRT.



I tend to agree with you Megatron and the rest of the replies.  It doesn't make since to me the High T at a young age is beneficial but at old age it is deadly.  Nothing is more dangerous then the aging process.  I am for doing what ever it takes to slow it down.  Aging is relentless and you have to be relentless to control it.  I personally at the age of 66 can't stand the thought of just letting age have its way with me ... not without a fight!!!!!


----------

